# Chọn sữa công thức cho bé như thế nào?



## kidsseo09 (15/12/21)

Hiện nay trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay có rất nhiều các loại sữa công thức. Các mẹ có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm các loại sữa công thức cho bé tại các cửa hàng, trên các trang thương mại điện tử. Tuy nhiên, để lựa chọn được các dòng sữa phù hợp cho bé và phân biệt các loại sữa chưa bao giờ là điều dễ dàng cho mẹ.  Dưới đây là một số chú ý mà các bậc cha mẹ cần lưu tâm để tránh nhầm lẫn giữa các sản phẩm sữa công thức. 

1. Mẹ nên kiểm tra kỹ bao bì, nhãn hiệu sữa xem có phải hàng thật không vì hiện nay có rất nhiều nơi bán hàng giả hàng nhái.
2. Mẹ cần kiểm tra kỹ hàm lượng các chất dinh dưỡng trong sữa công thức cho bé trên nhãn như lượng vitamin, các chất đạm, chất béo, DHA... để đảm bảo bé phát triển toàn diện cả về chiều cao, cân nặng, trí não và củng cố hệ miễn dịch và tiêu hóa còn yếu của trẻ. Đây là những yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng để cung cấp năng lượng, dinh dưỡng trong những năm tháng đầu đời. 
3. Sản phẩm sữa công thức cho bé được sản xuất dựa trên các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế sẽ là một sản phẩm có độ tin cậy cao. Các mẹ cũng nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm sữa được sản xuất trên tiêu chuẩn quốc tế hoặc được các tổ chức có uy tín công nhận về độ an toàn thực phẩm, đảm bảo chất lượng, hàm lượng thành phần cho trẻ... 

Mẹ cũng có thể tìm hiểu và xin ý kiến từ bác sĩ dinh dưỡng - những người có chuyên môn và kiến thức tốt về dinh dưỡng và sức khỏe trẻ để có những thông tin cơ sở lựa chọn loại sữa phù hợp cho bé. Đặc biệt đối với những người mẹ sinh non, bé nhẹ cân, hay gặp các vấn đề về đường tiêu hóa thì những loại sữa công thức dinh dưỡng là những sản phẩm rất bổ dưỡng và phù hợp cho bé. Sữa Aptamil, sữa Aptakid cũng là những sản phẩm sữa công thức rất tốt được nhiều mẹ tin dùng. Nếu các mẹ muốn tìm hiểu về sữa Aptamil, mẹ có thể xem thêm tại đây!


----------

